# i'm smoking my bros electronic stog



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 16, 2012)

cuz i'm flat broke n can't buy herb. i'm fiending for a hit. i don't even have resin in my bowl cuz i smoked that too. i been having withdrawals like a mother fucker....cold sweats, hypothermia, nausea, sleeplessness, vomitting and the whole 9. did i mention i was withdrawing from heroin too. LOL nah but i'm mad sad that i haven't smoked in THREE DAYS WHOAH THAT'S A LONG TIME


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 16, 2012)

Weak.....


----------



## swishsweet (Aug 16, 2012)

Just keep busy and know that you'll get fuckin blitzed the next time you smoke herb. Tolerance breaks suck at the time but in the end they're well worth the wait


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

my boy put me to smoke on some hydro regular yesterday n i got zooted but 2 hours later got the ill headache. no matter how good the regular is, you still gonna get that fucking ill brain hurt after. i haven't had money for a few months now n this the first time i go this long without blazing though ironically but you right though tolerance breaks are worth it. i'm startin school again in a week and i'm MAD excited just cuz its a reason to not be in the house lookin at the damn wall.


----------

